# LSI Firmware Upgrade v. 5.7 released - important bug fixes



## Marc M. (Jun 30, 2013)

LSI has just release an update for their MegaRaid Firmware. It is version 5.7. It contains two critical bug fixes:

Bug Fixes and Enhancements:
===========================
FIRMWARE:
SCGCQ00454557 - Virtual drive configurations go missing during firmware upgrade from 5.3 to 5.7, while running Consistency Check (CC), after two reboots
SCGCQ00454559 - Card Running iMR Machine Checks when Requesting Host Memory

The firmware upgrade can be found here: http://www.lsi.com/downloads/Public/MegaRAID%20Common%20Files/23.16.0-0018_SAS_FW_IMAGE_APP_3.270.65-2578.zip

This firmware upgrade works with the following LSI controllers:

=================================================

MegaRAID SAS 9265-8i
MegaRAID SAS 9266-4i
MegaRAID SAS 9266-8i
MegaRAID SAS 9285-8e
MegaRAID SAS 9285CV-8e
MegaRAID SAS 9270-8i
MegaRAID SAS 9271-4i
MegaRAID SAS 9271-8i
MegaRAID SAS 9271-8iCC
MegaRAID SAS 9286-8e
MegaRAID SAS 9286CV-8e
MegaRAID SAS 9286CV-8eCC


----------

